# ILO text console working in graphic mode



## gulli (Dec 4, 2019)

Hello,

I am quit new in freebsd administration and have a problem with ILO text console. It looks like the graphic mode is ON. 

It is showing: "Monitor Is in Graphics Mode or an Unsupported Text Mode" and some colored words.

Any idea to switch off and  make text console readeble please?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2019)

Add to /boot/loader.conf:

```
hw.vga.textmode=1
```
I found this to work better with IPMI remote consoles, especially the older IPMI versions. It just looks better and the console window is resized properly.


```
hw.vga.textmode
             Set to 1 to use virtual terminals in text mode instead of
             graphics mode.  Features that require graphics mode, like
             loadable fonts, will be disabled.
```
From vt(4).


----------



## gulli (Dec 5, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Add to /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> ```
> hw.vga.textmode=1
> ...



Hi SirDice,

thanks a lot, it is working properly!

Gulli


----------



## benoitc (May 14, 2022)

this trick doesn't seem to work with ILO5 :/


----------



## neel (May 14, 2022)

benoitc said:


> this trick doesn't seem to work with ILO5 :/


Are you using UEFI or BIOS mode? On a HPE ProLiant ML110 Gen10, I can use FreeBSD 12.x and 13.x fine with iLO5 on a UEFI framebuffer console.

I can't speak for other HPE servers (e.g. DL380, Microserver, etc.).

IMHO switch to UEFI mode, just make sure Secure Boot is disabled.


----------

